# removing egg from vinyl siding



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions on removing egg from vinyl siding??? The customer has asked me to paint the entire siding outside of her house because 2 of the vinyl siding planks have egg one them (vandalism from kids). Not that I don't want the business, but the siding looks pretty good and does not need a paint job. 

Any suggestions on how to remove it or clean it up???

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Most vinyl siding manufacturers recommend paint thinner.

Bob


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

This might sound weird, but I'd try dishsoap, and soak it for a bit, then put alittle elbow into in... Think of doing dishes....

imo.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Smear some corned beef hash on it so things will balance out.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

lol. Hope it wasn't a pissed off customer.


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

try trisodium phosphate [soilax] with a little water or any of the over the counter vinyl siding cleaners.paint thinner may work but don't know how well it would cut egg?Not sure if painting vinyl is a good idea because of the expansion and contraction,the seams will move as much as 1/2" or more from hot to cold weather.When it contracted wouldn't you have a bunch of seams that weren't painted?Or wear where they rubbed back and forth?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

How about tape a wet cloth or sponge to it and cover with plastic to let it soak? Egg is water soluble. Maybe put a few drops of soap in there to help. Then rub it clean, but not too hard or you'll be cleaning the whole house to match.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

how about, you've gotten me really hungry--


----------



## losthenfound (Feb 26, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha Corned Beef - How about some Home Fries?


----------



## richtx7 (Mar 18, 2010)

W-D -40 is the best to clean vinly siding , it clean eggs , black tar


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe there's a reason they got their house egged.

I'd check their trees for signs of past TP-ing too.

If so..don't work for them (they probably suck)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Old!

Dead!

Outdated!


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Old!
> 
> Dead!
> 
> Outdated!


Outdated? So, WD-40 doesn't work on eggs any more?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

No! 

The post is VERY old.

Your remedy is appreciated. I was just pointing out that the OP most certainly has remedied his situation!


----------

